# Crappie in the sticks



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im sure most of you already know, but the crappie have moved in and are tight to cover. We caught 150 (kept around 80)or so the last 3 days right on top of downfalls. if i was 5-10 ft away from the tree no takers. Make sure you have hooks that will bend, and expect to get snagged alot. I did alot of retying, but it has been worth it. Oh yeah, water temp was 60-62 degrees CrappieLover...... right on the money man!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats....Heck, the Crappie at CJ Brown are still in 30'+ of water and hovering 1-2 feet off the bottom, they have left all the cover and moved back to deep water...of course the water temp is still between 52 and 56 degrees.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im in summit county and the water temp is 60-62, i wonder why CJ hasn't warmed more. The bay i was fishing has alot of new water mixing in maybe why it's warmer. We are going back later tonight, and i bet they did move out deeper with the front that came in.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

What lake were you fishing in Summit County? Not asking for a location of the fish or any details you don't want to share, rather just which lake you were at. I am thinking of going out tomorrow or later this week to try for some crappie. Thanks.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was at Nimisila. There are a few well known laydowns out there that are a can't miss crappie bite!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> Im in summit county and the water temp is 60-62, i wonder why CJ hasn't warmed more. The bay i was fishing has alot of new water mixing in maybe why it's warmer. We are going back later tonight, and i bet they did move out deeper with the front that came in.


Due to the high cold winds, cold rains, and lack of sun....the entire lake has turned over and is probably now just 1 temperature....if we ever get a couple days of sun and warmth it would turn on fast. CJ is deep and for some reason it always takes it a long time to heat up...you guys up North are always ahead of us and this SW area lake!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Was out at the portage lakes Sunday morning and only got 1 crappie. Dad got 10 on top of a small brush pile. It was raining that morning so that probably slowed the bite down.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just got back from Nimisila, And the crappie were killin it.......... little ones. I caught around 60 and only 6 keepers and 4 keeper perch. It was fun but fustrating at the same time. I tried tubes on the first drop off from the sticks hoping for some big ones, but couldn't find them. Water was 62 degrees muddy(1-2 ft visibility), and everybody around me was catching them but all small. I think Nimi will be(or is) the best lake for crappie in the akron area, wait till all these little ones grow up. I've kept my one big mess for the year, now im being more selective. Good luck all


----------

